# Teenage Preppers, how?



## WhenNotIf (Mar 20, 2012)

I wanted to see how many teen preppers we have on here. I'm one.
What do your parents think?
Mine think it's a phase.
What cant you do that other preppers can.
ex. purchase firearms


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

There's a few on here. 
I'm not one of them, but glad to see you have the situational awareness to be prepared.

Are you a scout by any chance? Scouting teaches some VERY good skill sets to have. (I'm not just referring to popcorn/cookie sales, either, haha)
Include a waterproof knot card in your gear. Even scouts carry knot cards/cheat sheets. 
Knots are like another language and if you don't use them a lot, you forget them. A card will give you a reference to utilize. They weigh nothing, cost is minimal, and they can help you get Timmy out of the well if you have some rope around.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I live in a rural area. here we have a volunteer fire dept. our department has junior fire fighters that we train to help out the adults. this may be an option for you. they may be able to teach you about fire fighting and things like hazmat and things. our department also lets the juniors go to the fire training schools in the area too. we have had one of our juniors go thru all the courses we had offered and ended up joining the army as a hazmat fire fighter. he was even given a high rank because of the training we had given him.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

WhenNotIf said:


> I wanted to see how many teen preppers we have on here. I'm one.
> What do your parents think?
> Mine think it's a phase.
> What cant you do that other preppers can.
> ex. purchase firearms


The best thing that you can do as a prepper is to keep quiet about it first. Get yourself a job that you can do easily and take all that money that you earn and turn it into prep-supplies and prep-products. Being a prepper doesn't mean that you need guns (firearms), what you will need first is knowledge, second is a plan and third, get the products.

Knowledge is knowing how do do things manually, without the help of gasoline and electricity. Claymore5150 had a great suggestion by joining up with "out-doors" clubs like the scouts or an alpine-club for hiking / skiing or a group like the "Junior Forest Wardens" here in Alberta (I used to be one of the instructors for a couple years). JFW is basic training for surviving in the wilderness - how to make stuff with your hands, how to hide your tracks, how to track others, how to ... Knowledge.

Second is the plans. Remember that plans will have to change, and, sometimes, many times. By making plans you are looking into the future (5 minutes ahead, a week ahead, etc) and by looking to the future, you have a goal in mind that you can work towards. By having a good job, you will be able to work your plan for your future.

Third was products. Think multi-use in everything that you purchase. A tent for backpacking will work well as a BugOut shelter. A pair of hiking boots will work well for hunting, fishing and walking through the mall. A can of soup is fine by itself, but, having a small portable stove to cook that soup makes it better. Most of the products that you would want to buy are also good for camping, hiking, mtn.bike riding and cross-country bicycle-touring.

Take up hobbies that you can use to further your prep-plans and your parents will not look at it as a phaze, but, as something that you enjoy doing. Don't talk about "prepping" as such with the parents, use other words to show them that what you are doing is all part of a larger-package deal.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

NaeKid is right on the money.
I couldn't agree more.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi WhenNotIf - thought you might be interested in these teens prepper/survival vid channels on the tube. Great to see you have the foresight and a keen interest in being prepared

http://www.youtube.com/user/TeenPrepper1322?ob=0&feature=results_main


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Also this channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TeenPrepper1322?ob=0&feature=results_main


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad to know I'm not the only crazy one on here  I am a prepper been learning for the last two years. I started out learning outdoor survival skills after reading Hatchet by Gary Paulsen in the 8th grade, that pretty much got me started. At first my parents thought it was a kind of phase, but when I started to really learn about being self sufficient it changed my entire outlook on life. Because I live in a rural county hunting, fishing, gardening and all that necessary to surviving TEOTWAWKI is a standard course of learning for any respectful country boy.


----------

